# Does anyone know how to make a greenfield card?



## tgtbrleader (Oct 23, 2022)

i need to make one that is essential to my business! If you have ever made one or know how please reach out


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 23, 2022)

tgtbrleader said:


> i need to make one that is essential to my business! If you have ever made one or know how please reach out


Ck in chat box


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Oct 26, 2022)

tgtbrleader said:


> i need to make one that is essential to my business! If you have ever made one or know how please reach out


I made one that tracked details of a certain event happening on mydevices. Depending on what you want on the card, you may need to apply for access to certain resources, which depending on the security level of what you need and your position, shouldn’t be a problem. It was VERY technical stuff though; my data access requests were approved which got me access to a lot of raw data, heavy emphasis on raw to the extent that it was hard to decipher what I was looking at.

It might be hard to even figure out what data you need if it’s something that isn’t already on greenfield.

Look up Thalamus on the internal Target wiki, explain very simply in one sentence on your access request what you want to do, and be able to check the “manager approval” box and provide your SD’s name and email if needed. Mine said go for it; the approver at HQ for my request never checked with my SD though and just took my request at face value.

Oh, also, don’t fuck around on there too severely; a lot of the info you’ll be able to access may be subject to sensitive information handling policies like no emailing, printing, saving, or making a greenfield card that anyone at any level employed by Target can see.

Good luck! I feel like my understanding of working with stuff of this nature is above average for someone who was at store level, and I spent so many hours figuring out what data I actually needed and a lot more time figuring out how to aggregate it usefully in greenfield. In the end, I was barely successful enough to identify a trend in the data, which was just enough for me to show the right team who was able to act on it. You won’t get any support either unless you have a friend at HQ. Don’t bother with the zoom calls you’ll be invited to for users either, unless you have a degree in data analytics and engineering 💀


----------

